# British Passport



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Have just realised my UK passport runs out on June 11th 2011. We are planning a trip from our home in Florida to Buffalo and crossing over the canadian border to view the falls on May 12th to May 16th 2011. Will I be ok to travel with my passport or should I try and get a new one before we go, am very worried as flights etc are booked and on looking on the web sites can find nothing other than your passport must be current. My concerns are will they let us into canada and then back into the US. Also will airlines let you travel with a passport due to expire in June. Any advice or a pointer to where I can get advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Busybee said:


> Have just realised my UK passport runs out on June 11th 2011. We are planning a trip from our home in Florida to Buffalo and crossing over the canadian border to view the falls on May 12th to May 16th 2011. Will I be ok to travel with my passport or should I try and get a new one before we go, am very worried as flights etc are booked and on looking on the web sites can find nothing other than your passport must be current. My concerns are will they let us into canada and then back into the US. Also will airlines let you travel with a passport due to expire in June. Any advice or a pointer to where I can get advice greatly appreciated


You will not be getting on any aircraft


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Check with British Consulate for passports. American ones will renew passport with an expedite fee in a week or so. Just need to prove immediate travel with itinerary.


----------

